# Waxy leaves??  shinny but not happy...



## ishnish (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello.
I'm not sure how long the leaves of this particular plant have looked like this. I think it developed over the last week..
and I'm not sure if it's a problem either, I think it may be the strain, (unknown, as are all the other plants).  but thought I'd toss a couple pics up and get some opinions/ideas/wisdom from my best anonymous friends in the world (and all over the world).

at 4:20 there'll be a pow wow followed by cheese & crackers at 4:25.  (BYOB)

Thanks 

EDIT/ADD:  nutes are botanicare hydro.  going by recommended doses and dont have a ppm meter..
plants are just beginning week 7 - 12/12


----------



## ishnish (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks for stop'n in Zip.  i'm thinking i'll try a lil distilled flushing cause the leaves look like they may be starting to taco on me..
it's all part of the fun..


----------



## Locked (Feb 28, 2010)

Auto White Dwarf by Buddha gets real waxy when it starts flowering...I think you wld know if those were auto beans though...


----------



## ishnish (Feb 28, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Auto White Dwarf by Buddha gets real waxy when it starts flowering...I think you wld know if those were auto beans though...



they're all bagseed from different bags...  and they pretty much all went into flower from the get-go..  and i have no experience with auto's....
but there's a clone of her that'll be watched for sure..

thanks for come'n thru HL.  help yourself to the cheese & crackers.


----------



## the chef (Feb 28, 2010)

Can tell ya this if its a clone its no auto! Dunno bud they look very  healthy and happy to me!


----------



## ishnish (Feb 28, 2010)

oh the one in the pic is from seed,  i took a clone from it right b4 switching to 12/12.  
can auto's not be cloned??


----------



## Locked (Feb 28, 2010)

ishnish said:
			
		

> oh the one in the pic is from seed,  i took a clone from it right b4 switching to 12/12.
> can auto's not be cloned??



No *true* auto flowering plants can't be *successfully* cloned... they wld probably die before or shortly after rooting...their clock is ticking from the minute they sprout and any clones will be on the same time...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 1, 2010)

It's also a sign that you could be over feeding.  you dope it too much you will get those dark green waxy leaves, but then they will start to taco up.  I agree there are strains that may have that waxy look... But alot of times it's a sign of overfertalizing.


----------



## high before and after (Mar 6, 2010)

I agree with zipflip, Your leaves look to be in the early stage of nitrogen overdose, and this will make flowers wispy. You'll know for sure if it's N related if leaves are soft with stems that are weak and fold over easily.


----------

